# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Spookey box  SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.1 - It's SPOOKEY !!

## mohamed73

*SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.1 - It's SPOOKEY !!*       *Note : 
* Uninstall the old version SpookeyBox 
Users Can Use Spookey Box is already doing the update module
Update Module not yet ... need to wait for the server to be fixed within 2X24 hours ( IT'S MAXIMUM )   DOWNLOAD SETUP FROM OFFICIAL 
  Quote: FORUM GPGINDUSTRIES  
Minor Link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Dear SpookeyBox user,
Sorry to say cause team to delay for releasing full setup SpookeyBox. 
All because we really crazy received many feature request for BlackBerry.
95% of requests leads to a high feature BlackBerry.
We have to change all of a schedule work from mainstay SpookeyBox Android to SpookeyBox BlackBerry. 
But, for all users SpookeyBox we ready to become more crazy for you all.
Do not worry, we will try our best to make all your requests in SpookeyBox. 
Thank you, and we hope you like it. 
In compensation from us,
We extend period of free activation for BlackBerry module,
If you activated before end of March or until the date of 15 March, "is 100% free". 
Wait us with mainstay feature for Android in this week.    ENJOY NOW,  WORLD'S FIRST RTAS REMOVE  
Thanks regards
SpookeyBox Team.*

----------

